# Why not a school bus?



## MRGUMBY

As I browse this forum, I see people trying for the big off road vehicles. While 4WD is nice to have, I think I would opt for being able to run the road and push things out of my way, while causing the least amount of heads to turn my way. 

The used school buses are under 5K all day long and have a diesel engine in most of them. (Only one of these engines is problematic, the Detroit 8.2)

One can easily store 300 gallons of biodiesel in the back in 55gallon drums and you have a complete house with you all the time. Put a couple of enduro thumper bikes in it...and tow a jeep behind it, you are equipped to haul all you would need to set up permanent shop in the woods. 

With very little work, you can make the very SAF resistant and the tires are pretty rugged right out of the box.

I am shocked I don't see more of them as BOV's...because they are perfect for the job in my mind.

Thoughts?


----------



## RoadRash

I can see a few draw backs 
Off road not really an option 
Requires a wider turning radius 
Bigger target , 
If your are going direct to BOL or property yes but to travel in I would want small n quick with off road capabilities...
MY $0.02


----------



## Sentry18

I think a BOV needs to be able to go wherever you need to go, roads or no roads, and I am not a sure a bus will do that. Although I did once see a minibus on a lift kit that could probably go most places. Either way I would want a cattle guard on the front to push cars out of the way. Now where a bus may shine it as a portable BOL. Use the 4x4 to get to it, then if you have head out you can.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Too big to fit on the roads I plan on travelin. Would be a fun project to turn it into a cool motorhome type thing though.


----------



## MRGUMBY

One thing for sure is, you have to hedge your bets on a BOV. My bet is, there will still be roads when I am doing my bugging out. 

Actually, I may be one of the lucky ones who could stay home.


----------



## mamabear2012

It's a good idea but not practical for most of us living in urban areas.


----------



## Tirediron

A bus would be exponentialy better than a motor home and with a diff lock and tire chains most people would be amazed at where you could get off road with one , the bodys are very tough and with an olive drab or flat sand paint job people might be too intimidated to bother it much


----------



## MRGUMBY

mamabear2012 said:


> It's a good idea but not practical for most of us living in urban areas.


That is true.

I wonder where people who plan to bug out in a bronco or jeep,blazer...etc plan on sleeping? I would feel alot safer in a bus or step van than in a tent!



Tirediron said:


> with an olive drab or flat sand paint job people might be too intimidated to bother it much


:eyebulge: :laugh:


----------



## geoffreys7

I think a mini bus, same as a school bus but half the length might work. Same setup diesel engine heavy duty suspension but shorter. Will allow you to get through tight spots better than a full length one and still have plenty of room.


----------



## cnsper

I saw 2 4x4 buses the other day. That would be ideal for a bus bov.


----------



## zombieresponder

Major drawbacks that I see are the lack of manueverability and high center of gravity. I don't know how I'd get it up to our BOL, and a poor judgement on line choice could lead to a bus tumbling several hundred feet down where I'm sure I'd die on impact...and that's assuming I didn't get hung up on something due to the long wheelbase before I started climbing.


----------



## NaeKid

My friend Tim (member of my offroad group) built up a camping-rig out of an old school-bus and he chopped the rear of the bus off so that he would have an open deck to put his Jeep on. That bus had been all around NorthAmerica and took him to some competitions and even down to Moab several times. 

He "upgraded" his system so that now he is using a 32' Freightliner truck where the front 16' is his living-quarters and the rear 16' is his "garage" so that his Jeep can ride in covered comfort ... 

Yes, a bus could do well as a BOV, but, only as long as you have the plans set in such a way that even in the worst of weather it will make it out there safely ...


----------



## Dakine

MRGUMBY said:


> I wonder where people who plan to bug out in a bronco or jeep,blazer...etc plan on sleeping? I would feel alot safer in a bus or step van than in a tent!


safer from what? the thin sheet metal skin of a bus might help stop a .22lr bullet as compared to vinyl tent walls which wont stop a pellet gun, but anything bigger than that is going to zip right through it. spiders, snakes, and random critters getting in... possibly... much better for bigger things like raccoons but then again Marmots live to chew on wiring and cables, so while they might be uninterested in your tent as long as they dont smell food, they'll happily gnaw all night long on your bus doing damage that you can not fix.

I really dont think I'd feel "safer". I would be dryer, warmer and a LOT more comfortable, but in all honestly I dont think safer would be that much of a win.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

If I had the dough Id get an old ambulance humvee and fix it up to be livable. That'll go anywhere has plenty of room and runs on diesel. Replacement parts would be an issue.


----------



## PamsPride

http://monsterphoto.iwarp.com/partyshtl211.htm


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

They got possibilites fer the right folks.

Like usuall there ain't just one BOV what gonna work fer everbody. Out here yall would prolly fair pretty well with one. I've seen em in the fields an such just chuggin along. 

They come in lots a sizes, fer a BOV I'd wan't a shorter one.

Lots a parts round fer em to.

Like I said, not fer everbody but fer some folks a option.


----------



## Startingout-Blair

CrackbottomLouis said:


> If I had the dough Id get an old ambulance humvee and fix it up to be livable. That'll go anywhere has plenty of room and runs on diesel. Replacement parts would be an issue.


I agree! Wish I had the money for that. Or a 2 1/2 ton, 5 ton, or HMMIT (not sure how to spell the acronym). It is a 10 ton with a hydraulic lift arm in the rear for lifting pallets, etc


----------



## VUnder

What if you took the flat fronted bus and bolted plate down it. Put some solid wheels all around. Maybe a fire cannon or turret on top to deal with local road blocks. Cattle knocker on the front for road debris. You have to think "rolling fortress" to be able to move in these times. Drop in a transfer case and a front axle from a 6x6 to have low range and 4x4 capabilities. In a machine like that, you could head out and nobody would get in your way. Leave you some peep holes so if somebody did follow, you could pick them off. I imagine that road blocks would surface at any major check point, just to rob people. A large, armored, BOV could just drive on through. The other best option would be walking. I wouldn't be in a plain passenger type vehicle after trouble starts. You may be fine for the first three days, but after that, either an armored carrier or slip out on foot. I have been to places in the world that fell apart, and it falls apart real fast.


----------



## Turtle

Episodes of "A-team" spring to mind.... 

Actually, I have always thought that one of those 4wd Ford E-series vans would be a perfect BOV.


----------



## Caribou

I converted a city transit bus to a motorhome once. It was a 40' cab over with a rear engine. Not something to run a goat trail with but a fairly decent dirt road was no problem.


----------



## cnsper

OldCootHillbilly said:


> They come in lots a sizes, fer a BOV I'd wan't a shorter one.


So you like riding the short bus? :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

Personally I would pick a deuce and a half. 6 wheel drive, pto winch etc. You can even get a trailer that you can make into your home if needed and still have a vehicle to drive. Plus that deuce will run on any oil not just diesel.


----------



## Meerkat

MRGUMBY said:


> As I browse this forum, I see people trying for the big off road vehicles. While 4WD is nice to have, I think I would opt for being able to run the road and push things out of my way, while causing the least amount of heads to turn my way.
> 
> The used school buses are under 5K all day long and have a diesel engine in most of them. (Only one of these engines is problematic, the Detroit 8.2)
> 
> One can easily store 300 gallons of biodiesel in the back in 55gallon drums and you have a complete house with you all the time. Put a couple of enduro thumper bikes in it...and tow a jeep behind it, you are equipped to haul all you would need to set up permanent shop in the woods.
> 
> With very little work, you can make the very SAF resistant and the tires are pretty rugged right out of the box.
> 
> I am shocked I don't see more of them as BOV's...because they are perfect for the job in my mind.
> 
> Thoughts?


 We have a shorty bus,its better on diesel and easy to park.We have a problem with some kind of grease on the wheels,last time we drove it smoked.

I like my bus and it is ALWAYS mistaken for prison bus[painted it white].All 6 tires are fairly new ,we have about 5000 in it,unless you count paintjob,that can run into the thousands by itself.

I'd tell anyone to use bus for many reasons.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Meerkat said:


> We have a shorty bus,its better on diesel and easy to park.We have a problem with some kind of grease on the wheels,last time we drove it smoked.
> 
> I like my bus and it is ALWAYS mistaken for prison bus[painted it white].All 6 tires are fairly new ,we have about 5000 in it,unless you count paintjob,that can run into the thousands by itself.
> 
> I'd tell anyone to use bus for many reasons.


Sounds like ya got a seal er bearin problem on that wheel. I'd check it now before it goes caput. Cheaper ta fix before it becomes a disaster.

As fer the smoke, yall say it be a diesel? How often does yall drive it? If not alot, they will smoke fer a bit ifin they been sittin but generally come outa it ifin ya drive it fer a bit. After sittin fer the winter, my motorhome smokes a bit when I first start it an then comes right outa it when we start usin it in the summer.

Ifin it ain't that it can be a fuel problem er some other mechanical problem, hopefully not.


----------



## MRGUMBY

Dakine said:


> safer from what? the thin sheet metal skin of a bus might help stop a .22lr bullet as compared to vinyl tent walls which wont stop a pellet gun, but anything bigger than that is going to zip right through it.


I think you had better go shoot one. They will stop a lot more than the average pickup truck or camper.
Especially if you have used plywood inside as underlayment.

As far as anything chewing on wires or getting into it, I dont see how a pickup truck or camper would be any better either.
The bus is a lot tougher than a camper also.

No doubt, there isn't one perfect BOV.


----------



## MRGUMBY

cnsper said:


> So you like riding the short bus? :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:
> 
> Personally I would pick a deuce and a half. 6 wheel drive, pto winch etc. You can even get a trailer that you can make into your home if needed and still have a vehicle to drive. Plus that deuce will run on any oil not just diesel.


Counter point on that:

6 wheel drive and a winch...

Also, about 6MPG at best.
Top spedd of maybe 50MPH
Very little room inside for the size of the vehicle.
No chance of getting parts if it breaks.

Unless my route was off road, I would never choose one of those.

I think a deuce is a great vehicle to have waiting down by the road to tow my bus the last five miles into the woods  not for a 300 mile (or more depending on where the trouble happens) trip on the road.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

I lived in one as a kid on the beach with my uncle and aunt. I see the same problem as mentioned above. They are too cumbersome to try and move about in heavy traffic and when roads get to congested. they would be great on some property as a cheap RV. GB


----------



## Meerkat

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Sounds like ya got a seal er bearin problem on that wheel. I'd check it now before it goes caput. Cheaper ta fix before it becomes a disaster.
> 
> As fer the smoke, yall say it be a diesel? How often does yall drive it? If not alot, they will smoke fer a bit ifin they been sittin but generally come outa it ifin ya drive it fer a bit. After sittin fer the winter, my motorhome smokes a bit when I first start it an then comes right outa it when we start usin it in the summer.
> 
> Ifin it ain't that it can be a fuel problem er some other mechanical problem, hopefully not.


We think its the caliper closing on roter,we took off the wheels when son was here and the bearings looked ok.I'm trying to sell it,so I ned to kjnow what it is before I tell a buyer about the problem,and I wil tell them,maybe knock off whatever it wll cost.

Engines fine,cranks right up and runs great'[has a 7.3 deisel]it was the wheel that was smoking after driving it about 30 miles.We sat let it cool then drove home ,no more problem.But something is wrong.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

7.3 be a excellent motor.

Kinda sounds like a stickin caliper. Had one a them before. Sometimes it would stick then again, would be fine fer a week er more then do it again. Finally just replaced it.


----------



## Tirediron

this is not advice to repair sticky caliper if replacement parts are available but IF in a real *EMERGENCY* like after a shtf situation you could take the caliper apart and clean it out and reassemble it. to do this you would remove the caliper from the bracket, remove the pads and put a *clean* bucket to catch the fluid , then push the brake pedal down until the piston(s) pop out,block the brake pedal in this position. clean the piston and bore of the caliper with a lint free rag & soapy water, dry well, coat the piston with clean fresh brake fluid if possible, other wise strain the used stuff thru a cloth. wipe brake fluid around the inside of the bore too. carefully reassemble with the bleed screw removed. replace caliper & pads in bracket. if the pedal is not bottomed, slowly push it to the bottom and block it, replace bleed screw. make sure that there is fluid in the master cylinder, then let the pedal up, bleed caliper as normal. Remember this is an *emergency repair* method


----------



## bananagoatgruff

RoadRash said:


> I can see a few draw backs
> Off road not really an option
> Requires a wider turning radius
> Bigger target ,
> If your are going direct to BOL or property yes but to travel in I would want small n quick with off road capabilities...
> MY $0.02


buses are geared mightly low and when I lived in the desert in utah - i saw a lot of them in places that a non-4wd vehicle couldn't go...big tires, low gear ratio, rugged...throw a wood fired stove in and some solar panels to power light and microwave...good to go...its a whole counter culture out there....a lot of folks were living on BLM Land free in buses....until the feds stopped it ... as the temp rose they would head to higher elevation just like elk...Squatters Rights I fear will be anew...


----------



## bananagoatgruff

Tirediron said:


> A bus would be exponentialy better than a motor home and with a diff lock and tire chains most people would be amazed at where you could get off road with one , the bodys are very tough and with an olive drab or flat sand paint job people might be too intimidated to bother it much


I was thinking that you paint that sucker up like the Red Cross and get some volunteer cards and bogus docs that you are delivering supplies to a town near your bugout location... i can just imagine what kind of road blocks there will be on major roads out of most cities....i hope i am already there before that mess happens:wave:


----------



## HozayBuck

Turtle said:


> Episodes of "A-team" spring to mind....
> 
> Actually, I have always thought that one of those 4wd Ford E-series vans would be a perfect BOV.


*I've been looking at this very idea and they are out there and often pretty good buys.. I know if ya got bucks you can go with a Quiggley conversion unit but way to $$$ for me.. *


----------



## Meerkat

OldCootHillbilly said:


> 7.3 be a excellent motor.
> 
> Kinda sounds like a stickin caliper. Had one a them before. Sometimes it would stick then again, would be fine fer a week er more then do it again. Finally just replaced it.


Yes thats what it does.After sittign for awhile we drove it home and it was fine.We even went over a 100 miles and it was ok,then it did it again.It has grease on the wheels.

Anyway we really enjoy it for traveling.Plus all think its a prison bus so nobody bothers us.

I was thinkin about if we were younger maybe a bike with a sidecar would be a good BOV.Then again on open roads ,be like sittign ducks.


----------



## Meerkat

Tirediron said:


> this is not advice to repair sticky caliper if replacement parts are available but IF in a real *EMERGENCY* like after a shtf situation you could take the caliper apart and clean it out and reassemble it. to do this you would remove the caliper from the bracket, remove the pads and put a *clean* bucket to catch the fluid , then push the brake pedal down until the piston(s) pop out,block the brake pedal in this position. clean the piston and bore of the caliper with a lint free rag & soapy water, dry well, coat the piston with clean fresh brake fluid if possible, other wise strain the used stuff thru a cloth. wipe brake fluid around the inside of the bore too. carefully reassemble with the bleed screw removed. replace caliper & pads in bracket. if the pedal is not bottomed, slowly push it to the bottom and block it, replace bleed screw. make sure that there is fluid in the master cylinder, then let the pedal up, bleed caliper as normal. Remember this is an *emergency repair* method


 I took shorty to the beach and all the people at the beach side bar watched as we drove out onto the sand.I bet none of them thought we get out without a tow.We came back through and got an applause and a standing ovation,haha.:2thumb:Shorty made it right through that sugar sand.I have to admit I too was worried,but said what the heck,won't know if we don't try.:dunno:


----------



## Meerkat

bananagoatgruff said:


> I was thinking that you paint that sucker up like the Red Cross and get some volunteer cards and bogus docs that you are delivering supplies to a town near your bugout location... i can just imagine what kind of road blocks there will be on major roads out of most cities....i hope i am already there before that mess happens:wave:


In dangerous looking areas,we put on our caps and people think we are prison guards,even the cops don't mess with us,they just wave us on.


----------

